# War of the Worlds diorama



## iriseye

*War of the Worlds diorama (lighted)*

I posted this in Science Fiction modeling, but wonder if I should have posted it here--or even if it should be posted in Model Lighting--

My latest off the bench.

This is the Pegasus War of the World's kit. I combined two kits to get three Martian War Machines, two beams, and three tanks. I also bought some 1/144 soldiers which I added for effect. (Strangely enough, I couldn't find U.S. World War 2 soldiers, only German ones. I painted each one in U.S. army colors.)

I tinted the three clear lenses on the MWM green, using Future and green food coloring. I also tinted the "beams" red using the same method. 

I installed three green 3mm leds in the bottom of each MWM, and three green 5 mm leds using one for the front and and one each on each side. 

I used four microprocessors for the total of 18 leds in the MWM which blink at random from each other.

I used one microprocessor for the "beams" which blink alternately at a faster rate. Placing a light source in the top of the cobra head would be just about impossible, so I placed the red led inside of each beam, and ran the wiring through the tanks. 










































Enjoy.
__________________
Everything is possible. You are only limited by your own imagination.


----------



## iriseye

And some video--






and






Full effects are about 29 seconds in on each video.


----------



## Zorro

_Out-Frikkin-Standing!!!_:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machgo

Absolutely fantastic! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## iriseye

Thanks.

Finished look:


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is so cool! Fantastic work!


----------



## SJF

That really looks cool. Superb job!

Sean


----------



## roadrner

Great build, video and voice over! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Trekkriffic

This is fantastic! WOW!!! Just a great diorama!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

OUTSTANDING!!! No Frikkin in my vocabulary!
Love it all the way around! :thumbsup:

Great paint job and also by adding lights and sound brings it to life!

MMM


----------



## Marko

Outstanding job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spideydroogy

Wow! That is so awesome! What a great piece that turned into. The lighting is just amazing. Very creative. This would make a really cool night light.


----------



## flygal46

Your model truly came out superb! You took an ordinary model and really made it into something absolutely spectacular. I hope to purchase this model and try to be as creative as you have been with mine. The lighting is excellent. I hope I can figure it all out. Great, great job Friend. ~ Kimberly


----------



## iriseye

> Posted by *flygal46*
> 
> Your model truly came out superb! You took an ordinary model and really made it into something absolutely spectacular. I hope to purchase this model and try to be as creative as you have been with mine. The lighting is excellent. I hope I can figure it all out. Great, great job Friend. ~ Kimberly


Thanks, Kimberly.

This is where the model became truly dedication.


----------



## kdaracal

Fabulous!


----------



## beeblebrox

Love it.


----------



## drmcoy

FANTASTIC! Very cool concept...and the lighting truly makes it. Nicely done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## :FANG:

absolutely spectacular


----------



## whitewarrior

That is one nice piece! And the lights.........Wow! Good job!

But there is something about the base. Or am I nut's? Maybe just nut's!


----------



## iriseye

> But there is something about the base.


If you have a question feel free to ask---


----------



## Captain Sci-Fi

Awesome work mate, looks amazing, everytime i see a great diorama it spurs me on to get my BSG one started!!!


----------



## iriseye

> Awesome work mate, looks amazing,


Thanks, *Captain Sci Fi *

I hope I inspired you to greater work.


----------



## flyer00jay

I love that movie, you really did a great job.
If you ever want to sell it...


----------



## F1Racer

That is very cool and very original. Nicely done !


----------



## spawndude

Excellent job. Best I've seen.

Just an FYI for those building this kit. Instead of using the support rods for the saucers supplied with the kit just use the sprue for any kit that has clear parts. I found one that was almost a perfect fit, just had to sand off a little bit of the diameter.


----------



## OKCmike

I love seeing the variety of ways different artists go about making a kit their own and your's is about the favorite W.O.T.W. I've seen. When I wired mine it was no where as well laid out as that. Very excellent job all around man.


----------



## Jafo

very nice
i like the added speech!


----------



## Facto2

Just saw the link to this thread in the Hobby Talk newsletter. All I can say is fantastic work. I love it. Really beautiful. I really have to start checking more of the forums.


----------

